# 90 Gallon Mayan Ruins Build



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

The project seemed simple enough: construct a Mayan Ruin for the Azureus pair I had. Well, it seemed simple. I had plans to use a lovely exo terra and have a single large background piece. That didn't stay the plan for long. After discovering Craigslist and how there seems to be an abundance of aquariums on the site for way cheap I changed my plans.

I snagged a 90 gallon tank and stand for the same price as the exo terra I was going to buy. Can you say upgrade?










From there I purchased a couple light fixtures and some other terrarium materials including the Hydroton. The main idea was to include a large background piece and build the ruins around it. The piece I speak of is:










That piece will be the main background with a two level piece to either side. The background on either side of the piece will be a mixture of cement 'bricks'. Kind of like a block wall so to speak.

Plants will be various ferns and ficus.

Here's the progress so far:













































































































And then the cement is added, well the quickcrete:




































And some of the plants I have chosen. They include Asparagus ferns, creeping fig, a ficus, a calladium, a couple grasses...


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice score on the tank! this is already looking like its going to be great!!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh, I can't wait to see this come together!


----------



## TheFallen (Apr 26, 2010)

I love you.....


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Damn that's a great deal! I bet this will turn out great.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Very Very cool... Someday I'll do something like that.


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

I hear ya... it's been a project I have wanted to do since I started keeping darts.


So any suggestions on plants for the cage? I'm going to have literally 48"x18" of cage to fill... not counting the secondary level in the ruins.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Get some sweet orchids, maybe some exotic begonias. Would be an nice addition.


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks great so far. Can't wait to see it completed!


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

Sweet orchids? Do you have any examples or pictures? Thanks.

What else? I'm openning it up to everyone. What suggestions do you have for plants or anything else?


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Allocasia, Dischidia, peperomia...


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I think some creeping/ vining plants going up onto the ruin part would look awesome. Maybe something like creeping fig, or something like that but a little more unusual/ less common. This looks like an incredible project, I wish I had the space/ funds/ time to do something like this. Can't wait to see it when it is complete.
Bryan


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

An update on the cage. It is progressing nicely.

Here's the Mayan piece front and back:


















The back has drip lines already installed to be connected with the pump that came with it. It's going to be a slow water drip, but it will keep the face pretty wet on either side. It should look pretty cool.


Second wall:


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

looking good so far... Any plans as far as what type of frog you're gonna let it call home?


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

It's going to be my breeder tank for the Azureus. I'd love to have some blue jeans in there, but I plan on putting about 5-6 adult Azureus in the cage. I want enough space.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Wait... So the face is going to be a drip wall? Is that right? Can't wait to see!


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

The face is going to have a drip wall. Immediately to the left is a rock wall with two rock structures that will be dripping down more water. So the back wall section will be constantly wet.


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

Take a look at this tank it is the same layout http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...struction-journal-custom-viv-mayan-ruins.html


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

This looks like it is going to be a sweet set-up.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

any updates?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks great!!!


----------



## Nightstalker (Mar 30, 2010)

That is really looking great. Is the face carved out of foam or is that cast resin?


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Interesting, pls keep going


----------



## Cam (Oct 27, 2010)

i love it! are you running the drip wall into any pools ?


----------

